# Avicularia sp. BOA VISTA/Brasil



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 18, 2008)

Good luck and congrats. I have my fingers crossed for you :]


----------



## T-REX (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice...Do you have male of Avicularia sp.Boa Vista now?


----------

